# Joining wood together



## Jonatk (22 May 2021)

I am joining pieces of Redmoor root together and normally super glue works fine. But on a couple of recent pieces there hasn't been enough contact points to fix them togther properly. So I plan on drilling a 6mm hole through the pieces. Would it then , be safe to use either dried bamboo or a softwood dowel to then joint them together?


----------



## BrysonZheng (22 May 2021)

You’ll want to use a hardwood dowel, softwood isn’t really good for aquariums due to the speed at which it breaks down. You could also use 304/316 stainless steel screws!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick potts (22 May 2021)

Will zip ties not work? Or what I use if I can't use superglue is milliput, it takes a while to dry but it extremely strong once cured.


----------



## Jonatk (22 May 2021)

Thanks. Just checked ebay and both these options are available. Going to order both hardwood and the Milliput and see which is best


----------



## dw1305 (22 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Jonatk said:


> be safe to use either dried bamboo or a softwood dowel


They work really well. I've used <"ordinary soft wood dowel"> and the pieces are still locked together ~10 years on. The issue with Bamboo is that it won't swell so you need to be a lot more precise with your drilling. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Karmicnull (23 May 2021)

I used JBL pro haru universal silicone sealant which worked a treat.


----------

